# Official Steinhart Pepsi GMT V2 Jubilee Thread



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I was one of the first ones to order this watch the day Steinhart released these for sale. Busy day today but I just got the watch in like 20 minutes ago from FedEx and wanted to post shots.

Overall I like it a lot although I will be doing a crystal swap for a domed non-cyclops. Crystaltimes crystal is already en route. GMT hand lines up perfectly unlike a lot of other Steinhart GMTs that have been released. QC appears to have been perfect. I didn't realize the jubilee was completely brushed except for the sides. A bit less flashy. Overall I like it! Although the watch is 42mm, the laugh to lug is short enough to fit well on thinner wrists. My wrist is 6.75" BTW.

One of the best features about the jubilee bracelet is the taper down to 18mm by the clasp. This fits so much better versus if it was a 22mm or even a 22mm taper for that matter. If you have thin wrists you will appreciate this aspect of the new bracelet.

Enjoy the photos!


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats! It looks superb.... great pics |>


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

Good looking watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Pepsi power 

Congrats.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Congrats. I like it.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I really like the red tone on the bezel. It looks magenta under some light and it really looks great! Congrats OP!


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Watch was running a little fast yesterday (+2 sec after 6 hours) so I opened it up and adjusted the timing screw. 18 hours later and the accuracy hasn't deviated a second!


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Wow! Congrats!!! I just ordered mine today and I’m excited to get it later this week! Question, is the dial color on this one the same dark charcoal color that Steinhart’s uses? I prefer Black but i suspect that this dial color will be same as my other Steinhart’s. Tks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerrax (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats, it's a very nice watch, i realy like the new Jubilee bracelet! I have a question will this bracelet also fit on the Ocean 44 Pepsi? I hope Steinhart will sell the bracelet also seperatly in the future, this way I can upgrade my Ocean 44 Pepsi


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My 39 GMT and 39 OVM say hi...









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

I got an email about this model today. It was ordered 5 minutes later. I hope to have it within a week.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

fcammarata said:


> Wow! Congrats!!! I just ordered mine today and I'm excited to get it later this week! Question, is the dial color on this one the same dark charcoal color that Steinhart's uses? I prefer Black but i suspect that this dial color will be same as my other Steinhart's. Tks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dial is definitely a charcoal versus a deep black or gloss black which would have been my preference.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Technarchy said:


> I got an email about this model today. It was ordered 5 minutes later. I hope to have it within a week.


I ordered on 10:30 PM CST last Tuesday when the website released the watch. I then received an updated e-mail from Steinhart at 3:30 AM Friday the same week with the tracking number and confirmation that the watch shipped via FedEx and the watch landed from Germany to Chicago on Monday. So overall I think from ordering to receipt in the US is about 5 days or so. Just be warned of the foreign transaction charge on your credit card. Also the foreign conversion rate to USD was way higher than I expected. Still probably cheaper than ordering from Gnomon


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Spikedlee said:


> The dial is definitely a charcoal versus a deep black or gloss black which would have been my preference.


Tks so much for the reply! You and I should be in the dial painting business

Frank -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)

That new bracelet looks great. I've always wanted a proper solid endlink jubilee bracelet for my OV1....
I just emailed Steinhart if the new bracelet will be available for purchase in the accessories section of their webiste.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Evening shot. Over 48 hours and the watch has yet to deviate a second up or down. Amazing accuracy!!


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Spikedlee said:


> Evening shot. Over 48 hours and the watch has yet to deviate a second up or down. Amazing accuracy!!


That seems almost unbelievable. I thought this movement would be expected to be between +/~ 1-2 seconds per day. Two full days and it's sill spot on seems almost too good to be true.

Don't know too much about movements but will that kind of accuracy remain or will it change as the Watch gets older?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

fcammarata said:


> Don't know too much about movements but will that kind of accuracy remain or will it change as the Watch gets older?


It will change, let's enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

fcammarata said:


> That seems almost unbelievable. I thought this movement would be expected to be between +/~ 1-2 seconds per day. Two full days and it's sill spot on seems almost too good to be true.
> 
> Don't know too much about movements but will that kind of accuracy remain or will it change as the Watch gets older?


My O1Ti500GMT has the same movement. The 1st week was +3 sec/day. The 2nd week has settled at +5. You never know. It may hold.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

Spikedlee said:


> I ordered on 10:30 PM CST last Tuesday when the website released the watch. I then received an updated e-mail from Steinhart at 3:30 AM Friday the same week with the tracking number and confirmation that the watch shipped via FedEx and the watch landed from Germany to Chicago on Monday. So overall I think from ordering to receipt in the US is about 5 days or so. Just be warned of the foreign transaction charge on your credit card. Also the foreign conversion rate to USD was way higher than I expected. Still probably cheaper than ordering from Gnomon


Gnomon has it listed for $580 including delivery. I'm curious to know the exchange rate the bank used and the amount of the foreign transaction charge. Currently the market is trading 1 euro = $1.21. But we all know what the banks do.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Arrived yesterday. It’s a looker alright.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

MichaelMaggi said:


> Gnomon has it listed for $580 including delivery. I'm curious to know the exchange rate the bank used and the amount of the foreign transaction charge. Currently the market is trading 1 euro = $1.21. But we all know what the banks do.


+ you get 6 months extra warranty from Gnomon.


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Hi guys! So my new Pepsi GMT V2 Jubilee arrived today and I thought I’d share my initial thoughts. This updated version with the new Jubilee bracelet is quite special. Steinhart did a magnificent job with this bracelet. It tapers from 22mm at the lugs down to 18mm at the clasp and it is super comfortable and really gorgeous! I have something nagging me though about this Watch that I just have to get off my chest. But before I do, let me just say the despite the criticisms and disappointment I’m about the express, I’m going to keep this watch because it’s still fine looking, well made and very comfortable. On a 1-10 scale I will rate this Watch as an 7. What would have prompted me to give it a 10 you might ask?

Well, this is my own personal opinion and I know this is very subjective BUT...I wish Steinhart would have...

1. Made the Red and Blue paint in the aluminum bezel insert more vibrant - a bit more paint. To my eye/tase, the Pepsi look is just too damn subtle IMO. Wish it popped a bit more!

2. Like all “black” dial Steinhart’s, I wish the dial in this new Watch was BLACK and not charcoal black. This Watch would look so much more impressive and richer if it had a rich dark black dial! The charcoal black IMO is just too dull and lacks “life”. 

Thanks for reading. Let me know your thoughts and again, my thoughts are just my opinions but I’d sure like to know if I’m not alone on these criticisms. 

Tks all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)

Bojangles said:


> That new bracelet looks great. I've always wanted a proper solid endlink jubilee bracelet for my OV1....
> I just emailed Steinhart if the new bracelet will be available for purchase in the accessories section of their webiste.
> Fingers crossed!


"Dear Bojangles,

currently , the Jubilee can be bought together with the watch, only.

Maybe in a few months we will have it for separate sale in the shop.

Thx

Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH"

Dang, I'll check back in a couple months...


----------



## Fran82 (Nov 9, 2013)

How is the weight on the jubilee bracelet? I own the original OVM and had to remove it from the metal bracelet as it was so heavy....


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Fran82 said:


> How is the weight on the jubilee bracelet? I own the original OVM and had to remove it from the metal bracelet as it was so heavy....


According to the Steinhart website, they weigh the same (187 gms) on full sized bracelet.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

QUOTE--Fcammarata

"Like all "black" dial Steinhart's, I wish the dial in this new Watch was BLACK and not charcoal black. This Watch would look so much more impressive and richer if it had a rich dark black dial! The charcoal black IMO is just too dull and lacks "life""

That is a bummer.............I have the V1-pepsi and I guess they used the same (non-jet black) dial on V2 as well.
I am very pleased with my (2) Steinhart watches...prefer the old style FONT and the domed sapphire on the Vintage dual time through!


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got my Crystaltimes domed sapphire crystal in the mail today. Been waiting for this so I can finally rid my watch of the ugly cyclops! Will post pictures for you guys later once I have it installed.


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

Really liking the gmt pepsi on jubilee. So retro but really works. I look forward to seeing the crystal mod spikedlee is undertaking.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like the stock crystal gasket is preventing the domed sapphire from being installed. The watchsmith claims it is 0.2mm too big. I'm trying to figure out if I can get a different gasket to make it work. I've seen too many of you guys install it in your Ocean 1's to not make this happen!


----------



## Watchaddict713 (Mar 4, 2018)

Dec1968 said:


> My 39 GMT and 39 OVM say hi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OVM looks beautiful with the black dial, I have the grey dial and I don't like it so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I really like the new 39mm GMT. Sure wish it came with the skinny mercedes hour hand, though (like the older Steinharts, or the dual-time gmt).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

wemedge said:


> I really like the new 39mm GMT. Sure wish it came with the skinny mercedes hour hand, though (like the older Steinharts, or the dual-time gmt).


You can buy hands and have them treated to match....aftermarket.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

wemedge said:


> I really like the new 39mm GMT. Sure wish it came with the skinny mercedes hour hand, though (like the older Steinharts, or the dual-time gmt).


Like this...? I never noticed they changed over to the more "V" shaped Mercedes hour hand. Most of my GMT's are the older ones though, but that is a great spot.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Eodtech said:


> Like this...? I never noticed they changed over the more "V" shaped Mercedes hour hand. Most of my GMT's are the older ones though, but that is a great spot.


Yes, that one! Very nice! I had one and stupidly sold it...


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

They are really hard to find these days. The older 42mm versions have the same hour hand as well. I never noticed the change to the new hand shape...


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Really need one of these jubilee bracelet for my Ocean 44 Coke Sapphire Bezel!!!!


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Mine says hello! Here's a wrist shot and comparison.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

Big Duke - What's the year of your the Rolex GMT-II?


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey, I'd have to ask my brother who was the original owner. Im guessing early 2000s???


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

It's my fav Rolex. I could never buy the Steinhart version. The dial & bezel have obvious differences not to mention I just wouldn't feel right wearing it. It is a nice homage though.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Yep the Rolex GMT Pepsi is a really cool watch but for the money this Steinhart is amazing. It's definitely a personal choice with lots of passion on both sides of the fence wearing a homage. Obviously, I don't have any problems with it since I bought the Steinhart haha.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

I own the O1TiGMT. Even though the haters like to say it's a copy of the Rolex GMT Batman, there are no similarities other than the bezel color. And that's why I purchased it. I like it alot. I'm also eyeing the OVM. Even though it's a homage to the Rolex Mil Sub, I justify it b/c there were only 1200 of the Rolexes made. I had no idea the OVM was a homage to the Mil Sub until I read on the Steinhart page of WUS and seen some youtube videos reviewing it.

All that matter is you wear what you like. Wear it in good health.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

duplicate post


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

MichaelMaggi said:


> I own the O1TiGMT. Even though the haters like to say it's a copy of the Rolex GMT Batman, there are no similarities other than the bezel color. And that's why I purchased it. I like it alot. I'm also eyeing the OVM. Even though it's a homage to the Rolex Mil Sub, I justify it b/c there were only 1200 of the Rolexes made. I had no idea the OVM was a homage to the Mil Sub until I read on the Steinhart page of WUS and seen some youtube videos reviewing it.
> 
> All that matter is you wear what you like. Wear it in good health.


Hey Thanks! I'm really liking this one and I'm glad I went with the 42mm over the 39mm.


----------



## jmorganw (Mar 20, 2013)

My cup of envy runneth over!


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Picked up an OVM today and swapped in my Pepsi bracelet. KABOOM


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

Spikedlee said:


> Picked up an OVM today and swapped in my Pepsi bracelet. KABOOM


Looks awesome! I'd love to get my hands on this jubilee and try on my OVM MAXI LE.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Where can I find the bracelet. My sapphire O44 GMT needs to be on it 😀


----------



## WatchChap (Jun 12, 2018)

I received mine just over a week ago; it's undeniably a lovely looking watch which I couldn't wait to have in my hands, but unfortunately the QC was totally absent. As with a number of other Steinhart GMT watches, I had what appears to be a fairly common issue in that the GMT hand was misaligned. In addition to that the bezel insert was also misaligned, granted I could have corrected the bezel issue myself with a hair dryer but it just adds to the feeling that there is a lack of good QC at Steinhart lately.

On the upside they did agree to a replacement after much wrangling over email, so we'll see how that one fares compared to the last.


----------



## DarrinNYC77 (Jul 30, 2016)

Like EVERY reasonable human (lol), I LOVE Rolex's new stainless Pepsi GMTii. Since it seems it won't be available for well over 700 years, I would love to supplement my current Rolex / Steinhart collection with Steinhart's version. I know the challenges changing the bezel insert in Steinhart watches (I've already done it once), so does anyone know where I can buy a ceramic Pepsi bezel insert that will fir into Steinhart's bezel?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Congrats! Looks like a great watch.

May I know what is the difference between v1 and v2? Is it just the jubilee bracelet? Thanks


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Yup just the bracelet jubilee vs oyster


----------



## pumxee (Mar 8, 2018)

Look great. Only if they'd release a 39mm version with the Jubilee bracelet!


----------

